# Eheim pro3e 2078 problem



## Alastair (4 Jan 2012)

Hi all. 
Just wondering of anyone has Had flow problems with any of the pro3e range. I've only had this particular filter running on my tank for about a month ish. I hadn't paid any particular attention to the flow as the outlet is completely under water anyway and from having an fx5 I wasn't expecting a tornado anyway. However, I've just put on a 2080 now, which is rated at 1700litres an hour with out media, where as the 2078 is rated at 1850, and the 2080 is like a tornado in comparison. 
I've checked everything in the 2078x impeller etc, no loops or kinks etc and the flow even on manual turned up is no way near the 2080. I also Plummed in a am1000 reactir to the 2078 not long after and it's just like tipping water from the kettle. No force to the flow at all. 
I've emailed the eheim servicing place in the uk. Who have asked me to send off the pump head to have it looked at but obviously want my other filter to seed first before turning the other off. Any ideas? 

Media in it is 
2 bottom trays mech pro 
Next tray bio mech
Tip tray substrate pro then white pad on top

Anyone suffered similar. It's not even pushing flow far enough. I know the am1000 reduces flow too but to this extent is shocking. And even side by side with nothing plumbed in the 2080 was shooting water way further


----------



## freelanderuk (5 Jan 2012)

hi 
my 2075 has from bottom tray 
plastic tubes (mech pro)
square media (bio mech)
ball media (substrate pro) and white pad
blue sponge

not noticed any loss of flow with the reactor but i did change from using the eheim spraybars to cheep ones from ebay


----------



## John S (5 Jan 2012)

I've not measured the LPH on my 2078 and I have nothing similar to compare it with. What I will say is that when I extended the spraybar to twice the length I was dissapointed that the velocity dropped so much and I've since made my own modfified spraybar.

Have you run them both media less?


----------



## hotweldfire (5 Jan 2012)

Is the flow lever a bit stiff? Might be the ball valves - my 2071 lost almost all flow recently and that was the cause. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Jan 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Is the flow lever a bit stiff? Might be the ball valves - my 2071 lost almost all flow recently and that was the cause.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk



Where are the ball valves located? just under the tap unit?


----------



## hotweldfire (5 Jan 2012)

Yeah. If you disconnect the tap unit from the filter then make sure inlet/outlet are out of the tank you can then switch the tap to on position. Ball valves which are white should not be blocking. 

The tap on my filter head was a bit sticky from day one. One night I got home and found the flow had dropped to a trickle. I think the ball valves had got jammed. There's a thread on here somewhere. Will see if I can find it. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotweldfire (5 Jan 2012)

Here you go

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18458

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Jan 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Here you go
> 
> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18458
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk



Ah brilliant    thanks for that...


----------



## Alastair (5 Jan 2012)

Thanks everyone. Have tried both filters with media taken out and still the 2080 has considerably far more flow. Have checked the ball valves too and they look fine. 
I'm stumped as to why it's so poor. Obviously I need my co2 reactor too and even with bio balls removed its still shocking. 
I'm considering kicking up such a fuss and stating I don't want another pro3e and see if they'll give me a 2080 instead as replacement from where it was purchased. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John S (5 Jan 2012)

Hope it gets sorted for you. It would be nice to know what the problem is though.


----------



## Alastair (5 Jan 2012)

davem said:
			
		

> Hope it gets sorted for you. It would be nice to know what the problem is though.



Thanks mate. Me too. I'm glad I got the 2080 put on or is never have noticed. Funny you should mention the spray bar though, when I attached the spray bar originally I was sorely dissapoibted with how little velocity it had. Doubling it would be shocking. I've had the 2080 through the much longer spray bar it comes with and I had to turn the flow down. 
Definitely something not right. 
2078 smaller filter, more flow 
2080 bigger filter less flow so in theory the 2078 should easily be pushing through far more water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John S (5 Jan 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Have tried both filters with media taken out and still the 2080 has considerably far more flow.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Does the media have a big reduction on the flow on both filters?


----------



## Alastair (5 Jan 2012)

Yes the 2078 drops a fair bit again with the media in, the 2080 did too but not as much. The 2078 has that new bio mech in which to me would appear to reduce flow as its very flat and compact compared to their other media. I know the flow is still buggered anyway in the 2078, but what I did notice in the eheim media kit or that filter is that it has two trays of mech pro, and another tray with the bio mech which seems an awful lots of mechanical media, and I believe that the mech stuff restricts some flow anyway to keep bits at the bottom of the filter so maybe this is not helping either. The 2080 I have full of Alfa grog and mech rings in the bottom so obviously flow is not going to be reduced as much. However, the flow was still signifiacantly more in the 2080 than the 2078 when both empty 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atilus (12 Feb 2012)

Hi,

I am not sure if you managed to sort this issue since your last post.

I'm about to order an Eheim 2078 for my tank, and as I've been reading the manuals and various documents about the filter, I came across an interesting fact from the 2078 manual. It says that the default flow rate for the 2078 is set at 700 lph. 
So, unless you manually increased the flow rate, this could explain why the nominal 1750 lph seems to produce less flow than the 2080 rated at 1700 lph, because it could be running at the default 700 lph.


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

Any chance you can get them to send you a spare head on loan while they investigate yours ? That level of difference sounds shocking.  Have you measured the flow of both units for comparison that you can attach figures to?  If you do that, I will measure my 2075 too for you if you like, so you have another unit for comparison.


----------



## sciencefiction (31 Mar 2013)

I know it's an old thread and I can't recall where else I read about this, but the 2080 has a better pump compared to the 2078 in relation to the total head pressure so in reality the 2080 will provide more flow than the 2078 when at the same head height.
I suppose in the manual it may be written at what head height that "1850 L/H" was measured.


----------

